# übers netzwerk ins internet, ohne dsl



## toxxity (15. Februar 2003)

also, mein dad hat internet auf seinem pc. noch über 56k modem. ein freund hat gesagt, dass man es einrichten kann, dass ich über meinen pc auch ins inet kann, wenn mein dad online ist. könnt ihr mir sagen, was ich machen muss???
ps.: ich habe win xp installiert und mein dad win me.
cu und thx


----------



## Velpke (15. Februar 2003)

http://www.jana-server.de

Das ist ein Proxyserver auf WIN basis. Installieren configen und loslegen. Ist eingentlich ganz einfach zu bedienen das Ding


----------



## dfd1 (16. Februar 2003)

Geht auch mit Windows alleine.

Musst "nur" die Internetverbindung beim Rechner von deinem Dad freigeben.

Sollte in der Hilfe zu finden sein.


----------



## toxxity (16. Februar 2003)

wie kann ich denn die internetverbindung freigeben??


----------



## dfd1 (18. Februar 2003)

Wie es bei WinME geht, weiss ich leider nicht. Sorry.
Aber bei WinXP pro könnt ich es dir zeigen, bzw sagen.


----------



## Toasti2000 (18. Februar 2003)

des is ganz einfach bei ME! habe daheim auchn "server" mit winME drauf mit dem ich über lan ins netz gehe!

Is halt doch n bisl ******e hier zu erklären, deshalb hier mal ein Link mit nem guten Tutorial:

http://www.arakisnet.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=761

ich selber hatte das tutorial damals aus der CHIP, habs aber nimmer gefunden!

Jana-Server würde ich persönlich nicht nehmen, wenn dann n Router! Denn wenn du Jana-Server laufen hast kannste net zocken übers netz und garnix! Denn des is nur n Proxy!

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!


----------

